# Sears, Roebuck & Co. wood burning stove



## cj7jeep187

Hey I recently aquired a Sear, Roebuck and Co. wood stove and was wondering if anyone had any information about it.  The stove has a model # - 641-84117. The grate that goes inside the stove was broken when I got it and need to find a replacement or something that will work in its place.  If anyone has any ideas on where to get parts or even making a new one somehow, let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## begreen

Have you tried Sears? They say call them about the round grate. You might ask who made the stove. It if it the same as a US Stove 1869 Caboose, you may be able to use the grate for that stove. 

http://tinyurl.com/4zk3bwc

US 1869 caboose stove:
http://www.usstove.com/proddetail.php?prod=1869


----------



## pgmr

See http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par.../00036602/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=64184117  (oops, just saw that the tinyurl above was pointing to this)

Not many parts available, but you can see a schematic to see if any other parts are missing.


----------



## cj7jeep187

****UPDATE****
Ended up making my own grate by welding together a few layers of expanded steel, should work well. Heres a picture of the new stove next to the old one.


----------



## f3cbboy

cool stove!  i like the look of that style!!

ps is that an old CR on the stand?


----------



## cj7jeep187

f3cbboy said:
			
		

> cool stove!  i like the look of that style!!
> 
> ps is that an old CR on the stand?



Haha good eye! Yeah it is an old CR125, there's a KTM 250SX on the stand next to it too!


----------



## f3cbboy

Nice  KTM!!


----------



## RNLA

Wood stoves, think wood stoves. HaHaHa I own a 02 Yamaha WR250F.


----------



## cj7jeep187

Nice, I'm lookin at getting a supermoto soon. Might trade the KTM to offset some of the cost but I really would miss the excitement of a 2-stroke. Probably end up keeping them all. Although I think the most fun bike I have is the 1981 Yamaha MX100 haha.


----------



## f3cbboy

got an 83 CR250R in pieces in the basement right now and a 08KLR650 pig in the garage for gas prices get to high to fill the truck!   braaaaap


----------



## cj7jeep187

Should probably post something woodstove related before they delete this thread so here's the new stove installed and burns nicely. And another of the bike.


----------



## pen

Are there 2 pipe dampers in that pipe?

pen


----------



## cj7jeep187

Yeah there are, it's just the way everything worked out with the old pipe and the length of pipe that came with the new stove. Do you see any possible problems with it being setup this way?


----------



## webby3650

cj7jeep187 said:
			
		

> Yeah there are, it's just the way everything worked out with the old pipe and the length of pipe that came with the new stove. Do you see any possible problems with it being setup this way?


Not if it draws good, I doubt that thing really ever gets choked down enough to build creosote. My dad has the same stove, pretty cool!


----------



## f3cbboy

that's a cool stove.  How long do you have to get a fire going to get some heat out of it?  kinda looks like it would heat up pretty quickly.


----------



## cj7jeep187

It heats up pretty quickly, and holds a good temperature without a lot of messin with it. The garage is just cinder block construction without any insulation in the walls or roof so I'm sure I'm losing 90% of my heat but I've had it up to 70* inside while it was 10* outside. I love it.


----------

